

The world's fastest running robot is off the leash - maverhick
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/4/4801690/boston-dynamics-wildcat-quadruped-robot-test-video

======
bonemachine
"This Planet Is Doomed"

    
    
        -- Sun Ra

